# 6 Foot Room Divider



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Let me preface this with 'the wife is not quite on board with the idea of an aquarium as a room divider'. "We don't need it. There's nothing wrong with it now," she says, too flippantly if you ask me. So like a ninja, I must build this with speed and much stealth. This is me starting a build thread with my life on the line. I hope you folks appreciate this. 

No tank, no stand, no equipment, yet. Nowhere to go but up from here. I do have some ideas on a tank and will make that decision tomorrow.

So why not just hack at it and then post pictures of the finished product at the end and gloat? Well, let me take you back to about the same time last year when I got a 120G up and running in a month only to shut it down 3 months later (pics below). There were many factors that contributed to it's early demise. I'll list them in the order of culpability: Bad live rock, a bucket of silica sand (sold as aragonite on Kijiji...watch out for this dude), tap water, inadequate flow (only 2 mj pumps), overstocked too early...or ALL of the above!


















It was a humbling experience. I sat back and somehow I thought that the more time passed, the more effective the live rock and dsb in the sump would get and the water quality would improve. Well, cyano and algae spread like wildfire. Fish started to die and the final nail on the coffin was when I introduced copper as a last ditch effort to treat the tangs and the emperor, and that just negatively affected even the healthy fish. Epic fail imminent.

This was a complete opposite fate from my awesome and thriving 90G corner I had setup 3 months earlier. Well, I didn't quite set it up. I had bought a complete system through kijiji...live rock, live sand, livestock, water, food, test kit, everything...with a Fluval CANISTER filter even.  Complete turn key system and the seller surprisingly even delivered and got it up and running in 2 hours. I think I may have paid too much for it but it was instant gratification for the entire family. This is what got me hooked to this crazy hobby and ever since I wanted more. This is what it looked like then.










This thread is what I need to commit to this build. To announce it to the community and have other people encourage...or mock, educate...or criticize, contribute...or flame. Whatever it may be, at the very least I'll log my progress, and hopefully, keep me on track and focused. It'll be tough with 2 babies and another on the way.

I'm making water....filling up that 120 with RO/DI water and hope to have cycled water for the new tank. What's the best way to do this?? I'm thinking of putting some rock from my sump and some change water to mix with the fresh water. Thoughts??

Pics to come!!


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's the half wall that will get hacked up to create a ledge for the tank which will be centered on this opening.










Here's a view from the other side.










Directly below this is the 120g in the basement that will serve as a dsb fuge with lots of rock.










Inside the cabinet will be a funky 54" acrylic wet/dry trickle sump that I acquired some time ago that needs some radical mods to work. Need some acrylic work here.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

with this placement, it will be the best to have sump in the basement. if you planing to have refusium in the basement, put sump there also

make sure that you have a joints in perpendicular to the future tank or you can find whole tank in the basement

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

WOW you move quick on tank builds... Try sitting back, Drink a few beers and think things through..

The loss of that many nice fish should open your eyes for the next build.

Good luck and Take your time, The Sea was not built over night


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

Huh.. id suggest getting a tank under 30 gallons, set it up from scratch and run it for a good year before you attempt a 6 foot tank. besides cost, you want to be sure you set it up once and once only. dont buy used sand because its $15 cheaper then new, your looking at a 3 grand tank most likely, so dont cheap elsewhere or it will be a big waste. 

Also, be patient. Fish shouldnt go into a tank earlier then 6 weeks after first setup. Its better to have a VERY stable tank, then a pretty one 2 weeks after startup. Im currently ordering a tank, and shouldnt see it till the end of january at the earliest. I dont expect to have fish in it till march. 



Good luck, ill be following along and if you need help, Dont hesitate to ask!


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

Best of luck with the new venture, I hope you listen to the sage like advice of the seasoned 'salties' and I dont mean me. It will save you another load of wasted time/effort and more importantly life stock


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

It can be done. You can do it. Let us know how we can help.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

make sure that you have a joints in perpendicular to the future tank or you can find whole tank in the basement[/QUOTE]

Floor joists are running perpendicular to the tank (see honey oak flooring)so he is okay. I put my pump in the basement and cut a hole the size of a heat vent to access the basement. If you sell your house, cover the hole with a fake vent.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

badmedicine said:


> make sure that you have a joints in perpendicular to the future tank or you can find whole tank in the basement


Floor joists are running perpendicular to the tank (see honey oak flooring)so he is okay. I put my pump in the basement and cut a hole the size of a heat vent to access the basement. If you sell your house, cover the hole with a fake vent.[/QUOTE]

if possible, id run the hoses through the wall and keep it all hidden. i wouldnt want to try and move that system once its running


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll be following this thread. Good Luck!

My 2 cents - the pros and cons for a refugium/sump directly under the display v.s. in the basement.....

Underneath the Display: 

Pros: 

- You can design a refugium/sump that can be a 2nd display to house different species that you can't have in your main display.
- You can monitor equipment easily at a glance without going elsewhere.

Cons:

- Depending on design; it can be cumbersome or even unsightly.
- Adds additional weight and space to your foot print.
- Again, depending on design; noise can be a factor

Basement Sump/Refugium:

Pros:

- Design and be as "clean" or unsightly as you'd like since it doesn't distract from the main display.
- Larger footprint is generally allowed, larger sized equipment possible (skimmer, reactor, etc.) without overhead restrictions.
- Lowered noise and easier access to equipment

Cons:

- Again, depending on design; a little more costly to run plumbing.
- Slight increase in electricity with use of pressurized pump.
- Humidity issues in basement.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Oh...btw....*

as a reference..... 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-GALLON-GLASS-AND-OAK-TANK-W0QQAdIdZ427954431


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Good luck with the build dude! Its going to be epic! I would personally do what you are doing and put the sump etc. in the basement. Bending over to maintenance is a pain in the a$$. Would you be able to "house" the equipment separately in the basement and have a vent to remove the humidity?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's a crude sketch of my vision of this divider viewed from the kitchen. 3D rendering is in the works complete with textures and lighting.










I'll build a typical stud constructed stand that spans the length of the opening...that's a potential 84" long tank that my Clown Trigger can race down in warp speed! 2x6s will be used on the horizontals making sure to spread the load as evenly as possible. I tend to overbuild anything like decks and even planter boxes so I'm confident the tank will sit on a solid platform.

The floor's load bearing capacity, on the other hand, is matter of concern, albeit paranoia driven...thanks a lot Greg! But I hear ya. In fact, I downsized my tank because of it. And Chromey, you know what else I've decided to do...to not rush putting fish in this tank until it's good and ready. See, I do listen and will keep trying to, Kamal...for the most part anyways. Sorry to disappoint you on such a small tank, Red, but I guess I just got out of your way on that 500G!! Go for it, I'll help you move it.

So I placed an order with Miracles for a 72x18x27...a standard issue that they have in stock and can be delivered next week. Happy about that! It would have been nice to get them to eurobrace it but delivery would be after the holidays. No can do, so I just ordered the slivers of glass $80 and a tube of silicone $10. A minor diy...right?? It'll sure be tough to believe it's a Miracles tank if I have globs and smears of silicone above the waterline so I have to be extra careful and mask with tape.

The other thing I did do to address Greg's, bad medicine's and CRJ's input is to check the orientation of the floor joists which unfortunately wasn't as easy because of the finished basement ceiling. I could hope for the best and may prove not to be as worrisome because of the wide stance of the box I'm building for the tank to sit on, but sure enough, a peek into the boxed in electrical panel proves the joints are perpendicular to the wall divider. Whoohoo!

Now about the sump. Red, thank you for the breakdown. Ideally, if the opportunity presents itself, the basement is where the sump belongs. In my case, the location of the future 120g fuge is directly below the DT so it makes sense to tuck the sump in its cabinet. However, the acrylic sump at 54" is too wide to fit in the 48" cabinet. So extend the cabinet? Doable. Or should I just house it in the cavernous stand underneath the DT. Not ready, or equipped, to make this decision yet. I know Harold, you vote for the basement sump. 

I wonder what JT is up to? Maybe he can pimp out this awkward acrylic sump of mine. I want chambers! Why? To put stuff into it of course. Stuff that advance reefers like all of you buy from BRS. Zeo, Kalc, Pellets, GFO, ROX...what else, oh yeah carbon...vodka? It'd be cool to flow water through a maze of removable chambers or mini reactors to just fill and replace, no?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow!
I'm definitely following this build...


Al.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The display dimensions are set in stone. The sump dimensions are set in stone. At this point I'd be tempted to have the refugium/sump in the basement if it's feasible. Unless, your carpenter can make the stand/base "work" and be aesthetically pleasing - and keep your surrounding footprint workable. From experience; Harold is absolutely right.....if your stand isn't high enough; it's a pain in the ass to access all the items underneath your display. My stand is 42" high - love it for obvious reasons. If you can balance the workable space around a wider stand (and have a nice display/fuge underneath) - great. If not....down the basement it goes - in my opinion. Also; someone's bound to ask "If the base is wider, why isn't the Display?".

One point that came to mind - start measuring the dimensions of the largest protein skimmer you'd like in the sump and make sure the baffles/skimmer section dimensions fit. Allow for wiggle room to move it freely - up, in, out - factor in head room too. Factor in the dimensions of the current skimmer you have in mind; and your dream skimmer (for another day  ). This build is going to be nice.....



rickcasa said:


> Now about the sump. Red, thank you for the breakdown. Ideally, if the opportunity presents itself, the basement is where the sump belongs. In my case, the location of the future 120g fuge is directly below the DT so it makes sense to tuck the sump in its cabinet. However, the acrylic sump at 54" is too wide to fit in the 48" cabinet. So extend the cabinet? Doable. Or should I just house it in the cavernous stand underneath the DT. Not ready, or equipped, to make this decision yet. I know Harold, you vote for the basement sump.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes I remember the height of your stand was the first I noticed. Love it!! The second thing I noticed was the ever present step ladder. Because long arms or not, that's a nose bleed height when you need to get your arms wet.
Technically I could make mine just as high as the ledge on that opening is 42". I'll compromise at 38".

Cancelled my Miracles order. My knowledge of tank makers and construction can fill a pico tank. I was hoping for bottom holes for the overflow to eliminate exposed plumbing. But it seems all standard size large tanks have a tempered bottom. So a side drilled overflow it is. A Perfecto tank is ordered instead and saved ~$200. I've been told I won't find much of a difference anyway. So I'm off to hound local glass shops to polish for me 3" strips of half inch glass for the eurobracing.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

*Overflow Ideas*

Because I wish to make this tank as obstruction free as possible, making the overflow as hidden as possible is a challenge. 2 ideas:

A very shallow 3" overflow box made of glass. I dont see why it needs to be any deeper. I'll take a toothbrush to this every 2 weeks to keep it spotless. To keep the critters at bay, eggcrate will suffice.










This is more standard, again glass structure, but I would put the holes as low at the base as possible. Wonder if there are cons to this? I would then simply box in the plumbing outside to conceal.










In both cases, it would lead to the wall with an access cover to enclose the standard dursos. Should keep the sound down, eh?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Making cycled water on the 120G is on schedule. I'm sure glad I didn't sell this tank.










Using 3 pails of change water from the 90G reef to start, I've been adding 1 pail of RO/DI water with Reef Crystals everyday for the past 2 weeks (sometimes 2 pails). Every other day, I add a pail of change water.

The rocks you see in the tank are the rocks I cooked 4 months ago for a solid month. Since then I've just been changing 100% of the salt water in the tubs every month. So I assume this is good clean rock...but live? I doubt.










I've been adding the rocks to this tank slowly, 1 rock every second day. Ill also buy more rocks (Marco or live or both) and soon, I'll be adding a few live rocks from the sump to better seed these rocks. Hey, I'll add some small fish from the 90G reef too. That's when I'll be adding my spare skimmer to the mix.

Hopefully once the DT is ready on the main floor, I can just pump this glorious cycled water up and slowly add livestock?

Any holes in this plan?


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

So here's the lumber for the stand build. I better get started because the tank arrives today and I'm off for the holidays.










I did cheat a bit and went to Ikea to look at some kitchen cabinets and save my a$s from freezing in the garage.

Ah, heck better get started...the girls are napping.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's the stand which I'll complete when it's in place.


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

depending on the gap, which looks like 8ft boards, id run a center support. Just to be safe.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks like its going to be a real gem ! I like seeing the progression !


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

As the inlaws descended upon our festive household this holiday week, there has been no shortage of unsolicited advice and unhappy tidings...towards my build that is. It presents a level of danger to our 2 very active young girls and the upcoming newborn...it will devalue the house...it will make the house seem small...it will be a flood risk...and many other excuses you all and I just turn a blind eye to.
Unfortunately, it has also influenced wifey's wavering support for this main floor display of liquid awesomeness. It was clear then that I was alone in this vision and sadly it's official, the halt and desist order for this build has been issued and it's binding! Yes, I consulted a lawyer friend.

But there is hope!! The basement is still my domain and nobody but nobody can tell me I can't flood it, dammit!!

Thusly, the basement build begins, and I'm going wider, deeper...bigger!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*I feel your pain.....*






Stay positive....build your dream system....and don't let your in-laws in the basement (I'm petty that way.....I admit it).


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Heard that Red, thx. 

Hands down, the basement is the ideal spot for this hobby but was loving the idea of having my Capt Crunch and OJ every morning with the salty crew.

Onwards, matey.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Thats to bad about the ruling on not to have this upstairs I was looking forward to see this as a room divider is one on my wish lists. 

Your tank was only 150Gal correct? Thats not to bad thats what mine is although dimesions are a little different (48x24x29.5) Mine has a heavier foortprint and its fine. I just put 2ea 4x4 under the joists and I have extra plywood and hardwood flooring so i dont get any low spots on the floor where the ends of the tank sits. The family of 12 all sat around it and no shakes at all of the floor. 

Build it and ask for forgiveness, 

I


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep...build it in the basement, and then you get the "you ain't spendin' enough time with the family".

It is a law of nature that_* logic is inversely proportional to the wife's family*_ 

will be keepin' an eye fer yer build. The original plan was exciting, and I'm sure the alternate you come up with, will be too.

Al.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Mlevi said:


> Yep...build it in the basement, and then you get the "you ain't spendin' enough time with the family"


Lol. Spot on Al!! Spoken like a man of experience. My solution(s)...to mount a camera aimed at the tank, and a Neptune! I'm looking for 'nanny' cams for the house anyway so it'd be cool to monitor it even from just upstairs. The height of laziness.

reefABC, I too think the 150g was a modest load for the floor. And was also still considering building it (btw you have my respect for suggesting to build it anyways, lol)... But after a few hours of Kinect Xbox games with 16 people in the vicinity, there's a noticeable deflection felt even with just a 30lb 3 year old hopping to Dance Central. Your handiwork with the 4x4 worked wonders which I wouldn't be able to pull off (ie too much work) with a finished basement.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

So I figure it'd be the wife and kids who would the biggest drain on my bank account this boxing day/week but nope. I'll put this distinction (blame) squarely on Tom at ORG. He emptied out shopping carts from GoReef and JLAquatics in one fell swoop. He also got my tank too! He was tough to resist...don't know if it was his charm or his price matching plus 15% off!!!! Obviously, it was his charm... and awesome knowledge. 

So here are the notables:
- 72x24x30 dual overflow tank
- 2 x MP40w ES
- Super Reef Octopus 3000
- Waterblaster 7000 return pump
- Titanium heaters
- Black Hawaiian live sand
- salt


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> ...
> 
> So here are the notables:
> - 72x24x30 dual overflow tank
> ...


Dang!
This is gonna be one sweet setup!

Al.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> So here are the notables:
> - 72x24x30 dual overflow tank
> - 2 x MP40w ES
> - Super Reef Octopus 3000
> ...


I love the size, I wanted the 72 so bad but didn't want to live in the dog house that long. I managed to get the 48 version and still have peace in the house  If it was going in the basement I would have just bought the 72.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

We can get away with a lot so long as it doesn't get in the wife's way. And the basement is good for all these 'indiscretions'.  That's why I even considered Tom's WICKED offer on the tank he has sadly just sitting dry in his backroom. 103x30x18 rimless with an end overflow.
Perfect for sps fanatics. It's huuuge!! But too short for my jumpers. I'd have a floor full of fish chips.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

When a guy says a tank is in stock and will pick it up from the warehouse the next day, one tends to believe and empty out his wallet. I'm just whining but I am behind schedule. Nothing is more motivating than having the glass box in front of me taunting me to fill it up!


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> We can get away with a lot so long as it doesn't get in the wife's way. And the basement is good for all these 'indiscretions'.  That's why I even considered Tom's WICKED offer on the tank he has sadly just sitting dry in his backroom. 103x30x18 rimless with an end overflow.
> Perfect for sps fanatics. It's huuuge!! But too short for my jumpers. I'd have a floor full of fish chips.


that, is a beautiful thing.

The tank. not the fish chips.

Wish i had a place of my own.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

It's a beast of a tank and top notch workmanship, CRJ. This tank and a beer fridge is sometimes all what a man needs. hmmm. But I digress.

Well the water is alive. There are even huge pods that I swished in there from the sump socks.










Bobbing and darting blue damsels have been swimming in it for more than a week now and they're one happy bunch (a baker's dozen in all). Rest assured, they were not acquired to be sacrificed in the cycling but rather these blue gems are what will accessorize the aquascaping and fill in the gaps among the larger triggers and butterflies. As well, I figure they will inject the necessary conflict among the population and ensure everyone is alert and chase the lazies out of hiding. Well, that is the intent, but the sparkle they willl deliver is still worth risking the chaos and distress that they are more known to cause.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

So here are 3 of the hugest Marco rocks from Ken's pile that will supplement the live rock I already have. 15lbs and 15 inches is the biggest. To prepare these for the DT, I've put one in the sump and hopefully gets loaded with pods.










Hawaiian Sand. Black. Alive. Not much to say. These are supposed to be inert but dont think it's aragonite. I bet lava, the whole island chain is made of it. I love the contrast of the black sand and the Green carpet in my 90g which I've been told is Tahitian Moon. 12 bags should be enough.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Awesome.....*

Spectacular! Also.....you had me at beer fridge...... 



rickcasa said:


> .....It's a beast of a tank and top notch workmanship, CRJ. This tank and a beer fridge is sometimes all what a man needs. hmmm.....


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Taipan said:


> Spectacular! Also.....you had me at beer fridge......


You do know the beer fridge is for frozen mysis and clams, right.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I guess you could use it for that purpose as well......


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

The gear has arrived, finally...minus tank!










I swapped the Waterblaster with a DC pump. Love the controller.

Added 2 x 27" Maxpect Razors...this was a tough one as I had my sights set on 2 x 36" intelligent, lunar cycle, remote controlled Chinese brand. But I read too many great reviews on the Razors and seeing it in action sealed the deal.

Now the MP40s were ones I never thought I would reconsider....that is until I bought a sweet tank (more on that later) with 5 holes for a closed loop. Are closed loops still being used these days or are they a dying breed? So I will give my head some time to think this through and weigh out the pros and cons.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

The 210g Perfecto I ordered was supposed to arrive 3 wks ago...and then 2 wks ago. Well it didnt happen again this past week. So enough was enough, time to cancel the order and jump on one of the tanks posted on AP. I considered Greg's tank (what a deal!!), but I thought I need more height for my clown and niger triggers and 4-5" tangs. So I went after the 3 sided starphire 180g with external overflows. The seller said I was the only one to drop by to check it out so it probably isn't as good a deal as Greg's, but what a gorgeous tank from the pics for sure...but even more so in person. My dream tank, actually, so it was easy to overlook the mojano infestation and what looks like marine velvet on a sad looking school of PJ cardinals.

Here are some pics of the tank from the seller's build.


----------



## ReefABCs (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like a perfect tank right there. My next one "if ever, but not likely " would be 6ft or longer.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks reefabc.

It's pretty awesome even sitting empty in my basement. Now I need to clean inside esp the external ovetflows. It has a removal acrylic gate for the teeth that I just may leave off altogether and replace with eggcrate. Dunno.

Then the plumbing next....pics to come.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet tank! How did you ever get it down your basement stairs?


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

liz said:


> Sweet tank! How did you ever get it down your basement stairs?


yup. let us know


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

It wasn't easy but my basement is prolly more accessible than others. The carpeted steps helped. It was slowly slid down and tilted up on its end on the first landing. Tilted down and slid down the last half.

A back saving tip...the tank was barely lifted off the ground. It was literally slid on the floor from the front door to the waiting stand in the basement.


----------

